# Old Skool Bmw out from storage...all day detail!



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

Spent all day getting her ready for the summer.
She's only done 560 miles in the last 6 years!
Polished with Autoglym super resin
This for those who dont know This is a Baur convertible pronounced "Bower" 
Heres a link for those who are interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karosserie_Baur
The cars has been totally rebuilt and only comes out on dry days! 
Another reason for the 560 miles, up here in Yorkshire we dont get many 'dry days'


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!! Love the old school BMW's!! Immaculate!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely motor, even better being an auto.

Forgot how good looking the old 3 series were.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top motor :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

beautiful motor


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Loving that oldskool dude, nice job looks so mint!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic car and nice finish.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

that looks stunning. Love old skool German cars.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic condition, great to see another Baur


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

That is stunning


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG Pure porn.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

sub zero


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Fantastic car, I love it


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely E21 , If it was mine I'd lose the rear spoiler , but those wheels are superb.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I've just experienced a sexual excretion from my John Thomas


----------



## shiny_cougar (Feb 17, 2009)

love it....


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

what a motor takes me back when i had a 316i with wolf race wheels back in the day :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Never seen a convertible type 3 like that before! Looks fantastic! 
Love e30 shape and older, proper BM's!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Drop dead gorgeous....:thumb:


----------



## Gman1982 (Mar 17, 2011)

totally love the old 3 series. i used to dribble over the only 1 in our area when they first come out as a kid... mint and a minty thing. 
not sure on the spoiler tho if im honest. (no offence) 

Love it... shiny shiny!!


----------



## andyvrs (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet.:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

wow


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Baur and E21 deviance together..........

Lovin' it


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way - its a geniune question...

Why don't you drive it more? Isn't it a bit of a waste to have something like that and then to only drive it 100 miles a year?


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

you've done a great job there! 

look after that car it is truely awsome!


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous, stunning and generally amazing!!!


----------



## Huk7 (Oct 17, 2006)

alzay said:


> omg pure porn.


+1 :d


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Old school cool, and a great example :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Lovely work and a great car.

Criminal its only been driven 560 miles in 6 years though imvho.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie: BAUR cab yum yum they don't make like that any more!!

Stunning just stunning thanks for Pics:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

stunning.


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

Just added under bonnet pics


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a lovely vehicle and very glad to see one in such exceptional condition.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

So nice mate


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Now that is something special! Very nice indeed, a credit to you


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

absoloutly stunning


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Want!

Fantastic mate, first car I ever drove was an E21! 

Very jealous dude.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW.... simply stunning motor you have there:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey!! :doublesho That really is immaculate!! 

Always nice to see some 'old school' metal on DW :thumb:


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

Fresh mot on her from today - new pics added


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

this is a astonishing motor


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely car once again a future classic being cared for


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Fantastic mate - I don't think I've ever seen one on the road before..


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

great looking car and an amazing finish inside and out.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

That is stunning !


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Pimpin'!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm often blown away by cars on this site as there are some of the most amazingly mint and stunning cars in the country shown in here.

That is certainly up there with cars that have wowed me and totally fascinated me at the same time. Amazing car!! 

Out of interest how many miles has it got on it? It look like it's straight from the showroom.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing..... Can't believe no ones mentioned though.... What LSP have you protected it with? 
I guess you don't drive it much but you know srp is just a polish and not a protectant don't you?
Get some vics or SN on it!!! :thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-6oz-concours-wax/prod_234.html
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Supernatural_Wax_200ml_1.html


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

> Can't believe no ones mentioned though.... What LSP have you protected it with?
> I guess you don't drive it much but you know srp is just a polish and not a protectant don't you?
> Get some vics or SN on it!!!


Thanks for that,
I use Meguiar's Carnauba Wax:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

carswaps said:


> Thanks for that,
> I use Meguiar's Carnauba Wax:thumb:


Cool. Glad it's protected! :buffer:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice! We never see these over here.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

stunning beemer:thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW stunning motor matey


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

what a stunning motor


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful car.

That was an immense pleasure to view, Thank you!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks lovely, but why the mad tyre stretch on the rear and not the front, i think on a car like this any strech at all is debateable. 

How ever the finish is lovely


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

That looks grand to me!:buffer:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

speachless
that`s a jewelry


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

That is one stunning motor:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Really really like it - lovely example - credit to you....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice to see an old skool BM


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic...


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

New reflection pics added, picture 4 onwards :thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks like a lot of hard work goes into that one. 

Got to love the old Beemers havent you.


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

That is Glorious


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

wow what a motor


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

the car looks sick!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!

Thats all i can say....


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

New pics added:thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Simply amazing!!! Very rare car too. :thumb:

How did you store her? Cocoon?


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

That car, those wheels, stretched tyres, perfection in detailing, even though its red I think I'm in love!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That does look in fabulous condition. Credit to it's owner.

Chris.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

That is just stunning a real credit to you mate :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

holy crap! thats mint!!!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing - I love old skool motors :thumb:


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Wow i really like that


----------



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

Up for sale on Ebay!


----------

